# Golf Clubs



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm looking to buy some cheap new or second hand clubs but don't have a clue what to look out for.

Quick trawl of eBay of some places close by (for collection) reveal the following options, can anyone offer some advice.

1. Ben Sayers MX7 - Any good?

2. Alternatively a second hand set of Peter Alliss Tour Series II clubs - these have aluminium shafts which I'm presuming means lighter and better.

Any advice would be much appreciated, other than "take up a proper sport" :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

To be honest the best thing to do is to buy some cheap ones and spend the rest of your money on lessons.

Then decide if it's worth upgrading later.

At this stage the clubs will make less of a differnce than correct coaching.


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

Agree with Kell there!

The basic rule of thumb though is that cavity backed clubs - which the Ben sayers are - are easier to hit.

I'd go to a local driving range or club (with a golf shop attached) and speak to a coach. They will offer advice and they will probably have some second hand clubs there.

Initially you could get away with a half set. I only really hit my odd numbered clubs and I play off 21. Maybe if I hit the even ones as well I'd be off single figures .

I played a game a couple of weeks ago and we were only allowed to use 4 clubs and a putter - best golf I've played for a couple of months!!


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Check out HERE

I would suggest you buy a decent set of clubs but "last years" model. Some great bargains to be had.

You really don't have to spend a fortune on a reasonable set of clubs that you won't throw away after a year.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just don't buy left-handed ones (assuming you're right handed). A mate of mine borrowed a set of clubs from his next door neighbour, came along with us, paid his green fees etc etc and only when he was trying to line up for his first shot on the 1st tee did he realise that they were left handed.

:lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I would definately follow Kell's advice and borrow a set for a couple of lessons. You would be amazed at the differnce the clubs make when you know what you are doing (so I am told because I am crap :? ), but up until that point, sit on your money and get some good lessons first.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Save your money and ask your friends / dad's friends etc.. and see if they have any spare sets of cavity clubs. Once you find a regular golfer, it's most probably that they will have a spare set of clubs, if not, they will know someone who has a spare set (plus the few spare drivers and putters :roll: ).

If you are completely new to the game, just pick out the PW and 9I. Find yourself a good pro and pre-book paid lessons in advance (once you've paid, you are more incline to attend lessons!), who will teach you the basic fundamentals. Go practise what you learnt on a par 3 course.

Happy golfing! 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> To be honest the best thing to do is to buy some cheap ones and spend the rest of your money on lessons.


I disagree. If you intend on doing it properly, get yourself a half decent set that you can learn with and get used to. The last thing you want to be doing is learning with a set that you then bin for another set to play with. No two clubs will hit/swing the same, and if you can have your lessons with the clubs you intend to play with, the better you will be.

You needen't spend a fortune, Â£350 quid will get you a decent set of cavilty backs(3-SW), Â£70 for a good putter (try them all cos it's the club that's most important!), and Â£70 should get you a large faced 3 wood to substitute as a wood AND a driver. Then spend the rest of your money on Lessons.

Then you will be ready to spend the rest of your life hacking around courses badly in search for that illusive perfect shot!

Good Luck


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks for all the advice, all noted for when I go shopping tomorrow.

A colleague picked up a set of new clubs (last years model) at a sports superstore; a selection of cavity backed (so he says) branded clubs with graphite shafts, Â£69.99 for a full set with a bag. Meeting up tomorrow to have a look then will have a look round the store.

I've not played for many years but when I did I spent most of my time on the driving range, there was one at the end of our road and my Dad worked there  Had a few spells on the range recently and back in the swing pretty quickly so plan to step up soon to a local 9-hole (nearly all par 3's).

Funnily enough I can play left or right-handed which has proved useful over the years when hiring clubs and only the dregs are left. So I'll be investing in a few extra left-handed clubs; a putter for sure and a couple of irons. :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

whirlypig said:


> with graphite shafts,


Unless you are an OAP or have rhumatic problems, I would avoid Graphite shafts for your irons. Stick to steel shafts and leave the graphite for your Wood/Driver.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> whirlypig said:
> 
> 
> > with graphite shafts,
> ...


Agree with Kev here  - don't see the need for the graphite shafts yet either (in the irons)

Trying clubs at a range is the best thing to do (IMO) before buying. That includes irons and "woods". The shaft in the clubs can make a big difference to your shots. i.e I spent 3 hrs choosing a new driver with 2 pros helping me, watching ball flight, giving me their opinions,etc I hadn't done that with my previous driver and it was just money down the drain, the shaft wasn't stiff enough for my swing speed.

New set of irons a couple of weeks ago took a couple of hours aswell (had my mind set on the Callaway tours and end up with Titleist irons - was hitting them much better) Taught me not to buy clubs just because of the name.

Just take your time and try to enjoy the game. Good luck.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Well I sort of took on board all the advice. :roll:

I don't see myself being a serious golfer so I decided to follow my colleague, plus he was itching to get out for a game this evening so there was some pressure.

So I popped to a superstore called "Sports World" and took the plunge on some Dunlop clubs, a set of 9 irons and 3 woods for Â£47.99, not too bad I thought, Â£65 with a decent bag. Had a quick swing in-store, not the same I know, but they felt ok and for that sort of money I can palm them off on my brother if they don't work out.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Regardless of Kev's comments, I think you did the right thing.

My first 'set' of clubs came from all over the place. Didn't stop me dropping my average score from 150  on my first outing to a steady 90 on my local par 72 course in around 3 months.

They were so bad that the only award I ever won was given to me by my mates for having the crappest Golf Bag. But to be honest I'd rather have crap clubs and play well with them, than have expensive clubs and not be able to play at all. All the gear, no idea - plenty of those in every sport though.

With some lessons, I've no doubt I could have improved it further - a fact backed up when I did have some lessons. Within half-an-hour I learned more than I did in the previous eight years. It was unlearning all the bad habits that was hard.

As it turns out, I'm pleased I didn't invest lots of money in expensive clubs once I started playing more often as these days I don't have time to play at all, and haven't even picked up a Golf Club in over two years and have probably played only three rounds in the last five/six years.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

whirlypig said:


> Well I sort of took on board all the advice. :roll:
> 
> I don't see myself being a serious golfer so I decided to follow my colleague, plus he was itching to get out for a game this evening so there was some pressure.
> 
> So I popped to a superstore called "Sports World" and took the plunge on some Dunlop clubs, *a set of 9 irons and 3 woods for Â£47.99, not too bad I thought, Â£65 with a decent bag.* Had a quick swing in-store, not the same I know, but they felt ok and for that sort of money I can palm them off on my brother if they don't work out.


You pay more than Â£65 for a wedge in the shops these days ie Vokey, cleveland, etc The more expensive sets don't even have sand wedge in the set. If you like them & they get you interested & good enough in golf that you need to upgrade then you haven't thrown a lot of money away 

Enjoy yourself - remember there's always the 19th to look forward to


----------

